# VK South - Rebel Lion. Come try on the dripper before you buy.



## Vape King South (13/4/16)

Full range in stock of Rebel Lion at VK South. 0mg, 3mg & 6mg! Come and experience one of the best premium juice brands to hit the South!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

